# Species Identification



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I was going through some old pics today and this snook just looks funny. Thick body, lateral line going all the way through the tail...is this a fat snook? If it is, it's a beast and a long way from where he should have been.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2020)

Tarpon snook?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Hell if I know, maybe he's just ugly. Just looked funny in the pic. I didn't think anything of it at the time.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> I was going through some old pics today and this snook just looks funny. Thick body, lateral line going all the way through the tail...is this a fat snook? If it is, it's a beast and a long way from where he should have been.
> View attachment 118942


Dbstoots posted a picture of big snooker, fat with lateral line all the way to tail just like your fish earlier in fishing reports


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

it looks to big for any other species of snook


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

It’s a snook snook


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2020)

Almost hate to say this... looks about the right size to be a Snook sammich or three! Doctor says I need more fish and less bacon in my diet


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Blech! What ya' got there is a nasty old bucket mouth soapfish.
Yep, that's what we called 'em caused they tasted like they was sprinkled with Ivory dish powder.
Rather be ketchin and eating mango snapper and sheepers than that nasty old thing.
Always turned those hand slicers loose cause there was better eating things out there.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Don't cook snuke with the skin on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing better than a snuke sammich


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If I remember correctly, he was like 26-27"ish, but I always let snook go nowadays. Size and location tells me he almost has to be a common snook. But he just looks weird to me?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> If I remember correctly, he was like 26-27"ish, but I always let snook go nowadays. Size and location tells me he almost has to be a common snook. But he just looks weird to me?


Could be a hybrid, can Snook do that between strains?

Wait...how close were you to Dixie Co.!? could be any type of breeding.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Could be a hybrid, can Snook do that between strains?
> 
> Wait...how close were you to Dixie Co.!? could be any type of breeding.


That was caught off Levy county. Other than that, I will say no more!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, I think it's a Fat Snook. They are larger in the body than other snook. Also, darker and more yellow-brown or greenish-brown. And, as someone else suggested, the lateral line extends through the tail. I think there are 5 or 6 different types of snook in the East. Here's some good information. http://fishidentificationblog.blogspot.com/p/snook-species.html


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Man, I wish I had paid better attention at the time. If it's a fat snook, it's got to be close to a world record.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Lateral line going into the tail is what confirms this is a fat snook for me. In addition to the larger body size, the mouth begins just around the eye which is another tell tale sign.

Hell of a catch!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Common snook is my guess. Nice!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

common snook

https://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/snook/


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm still not sure. After reading more, I kind of doubt that either my fish or the one SamliPirate caught are Fat Snook. I think we can send pictures to the Snook and Gamefish Foundation for identification. I'll send mine in.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

DBStoots said:


> I'm still not sure. After reading more, I kind of doubt that either my fish or the one SamliPirate caught are Fat Snook. I think we can send pictures to the Snook and Gamefish Foundation for identification. I'll send mine in.


where were they caught?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

How many of you have actually caught or seen anything else but a common snook?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Never even a common......


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

State fish rob said:


> Never even a common......


you be funny Tarheel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will find u one next time we fish....best bait is wing bones
coffee on!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2020)

topnative2 said:


> you be funny Tarheel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I will find u one next time we fish....best bait is wing bones
> coffee on!


On 3rd cup already!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

topnative2 said:


> How many of you have actually caught or seen anything else but a common snook?


Have caught tarpon, swordspine, and fat snook. Only one I haven’t caught is black snook.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2020)

Boatbrains said:


> On 3rd cup already!


Make that 4, a little wired now


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Coffee & “ juice”. 2nd pot. Come on!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If it's a fat snook, it's a beast. The world record is only around 7lbs or something.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2020)

State fish rob said:


> Coffee & “ juice”. 2nd pot. Come on!


Almost time for the coffee to meet the Bailey’s now! Oh crap, I’m at work, guess it’s just coffee for me...


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Lol. Like the lady said “ you gonna eat it , or swim ?”


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine was caught in the backcountry of the Ten Thousand Islands. I sent the picture to a friend who is on the Board of the Snook and Gamefish Foundation (snookfoundation.org). He sent it to the Executive Director, Brett Fitzgerald. Brett said "Looks like you got a very nice Common Snook. Note the location of the anal fin and how it lines up with the rear of the 2nd dorsal fin. Would have been able to be absolutely sure if the 1st dorsal was raised, but I think the anal location is definitive." By the way, if you are not familiar with this organization check it out. They encourage anglers to join and use their app to log all of your fishing trips. You can do so at www.angleraction.org or on the free app iAngler. Make it count! Research - Education - Conservation.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> Mine was caught in the backcountry of the Ten Thousand Islands. I sent the picture to a friend who is on the Board of the Snook and Gamefish Foundation (snookfoundation.org). He sent it to the Executive Director, Brett Fitzgerald. Brett said "Looks like you got a very nice Common Snook. Note the location of the anal fin and how it lines up with the rear of the 2nd dorsal fin. Would have been able to be absolutely sure if the 1st dorsal was raised, but I think the anal location is definitive." By the way, if you are not familiar with this organization check it out. They encourage anglers to join and use their app to log all of your fishing trips. You can do so at www.angleraction.org or on the free app iAngler. Make it count! Research - Education - Conservation.
> 
> View attachment 119270


Thanks for the information!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> How many of you have actually caught or seen anything else but a common snook?


Lots of fat snook here in Texas, little fellas. Commons aren’t so common up this way but down south there are some beasts.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lots of fat snook here in Texas, little fellas. Commons aren’t so common up this way but down south there are some beasts.


Now that is interesting.......must be coming up from mexico cause Fl does not have a lot and never mind being a long trip


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> Now that is interesting.......must be coming up from mexico cause Fl does not have a lot and never mind being a long trip


We even have resident juvenile tarpon in some brackish areas and also in the bays.


----------



## mac (Jul 24, 2017)

can't find the pic but a friend caught a fat snook and it looked very weird, like the head of a slot+ on a tiny body, this looks like a common


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mac said:


> can't find the pic but a friend caught a fat snook and it looked very weird, like the head of a slot+ on a tiny body, this looks like a common


Are you really a Mac?


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

In the canals here in Broward we have all four species. When ya catch a Fat Snook ya can usually tell pretty easily with the broader body. They're usually not that large down here either. Tight lines!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Sounds like we need a fat snook acceptance movement. All snook bodies are beautiful!


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

other species of snook don’t get bigger than 20inches mostly. just nice common


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> Sounds like we need a fat snook acceptance movement. All snook bodies are beautiful!


It's funny, since a large population of fat snook are in the greater Stuart area. It's been known that the brackist waters around there, where the freshwater from the St Lucie feeds that area, is what helps to hold them there. It's not uncommon for some people "in the know" to catch a "Snook Slam" (i.e. common, fat, sword spine and tarpon snook, all with a 1 mile radius). It's also interesting that the the St Lucie, indirectly connects to Ft Myers, via Lake O and the Caloosahatchee. So the question is, is it possible for a Fat snook to make it to the greater Ft Myers area, where you fish? I think it's possible. I mean, that rear anal fin on that snook you are holding is very suspect and would have to be evaluated a little closer, along with the eyes.

Personally, I've caught more snook (common) there in the Caloosahatchee, both brackish and even pure freshwater (hence the reason I believe it's possible) than most fishermen have caught in their entire lifetime (true story). I also had crazed snook fishing friends and family members like me who all were snook fishing junkies like myself. I also knew many guides around there. But I've never once seen nor heard of anyone catching a fat snook on the west coast. Why? HellifIknow!

One other thing. Snook (and primarily common snook) can grow and change size and shape some, depending on their food source. I've seen them long and lean because they weren't in an area that supplied a lot of constant bait, and also short and chunky, where the lil ones were goorging themselves on constant steady supply of baitfish, any time they wanted it and the big ones were choking down baseball bat size mullet and ladyfish. They can get to the point where they get so bulked up that they will turn off their regular food and look for something different. We use to call those football snook. Short and chunky, like some of those snacking teens that lives in McDonalds. So I think that's what you really got there. 

Ted Haas


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backwater said:


> It's funny, since a large population of fat snook are in the greater Stuart area. It's been known that the brackist waters around there, where the freshwater from the St Lucie feeds that area, is what helps to hold them there. It's not uncommon for some people "in the know" to catch a "Snook Slam" (i.e. common, fat, sword spine and tarpon snook, all with a 1 mile radius). It's also interesting that the the St Lucie, indirectly connects to Ft Myers, via Lake O and the Caloosahatchee. So the question is, is it possible for a Fat snook to make it to the greater Ft Myers area, where you fish? I think it's possible. I mean, that rear anal fin on that snook you are holding is very suspect and would have to be evaluated a little closer, along with the eyes.
> 
> Personally, I've caught more snook (common) there in the Caloosahatchee, both brackish and even pure freshwater (hence the reason I believe it's possible) than most fishermen have caught in their entire lifetime (true story). I also had crazed snook fishing friends and family members like me who all were snook fishing junkies like myself. I also knew many guides around there. But I've never once seen nor heard of anyone catching a fat snook on the west coast. Why? HellifIknow!
> 
> ...


It's funny you say that. My wife is from Martin county and my brother in law fishes the St Lucie area all the time. The "other" snooks are not a big deal at all to him. Apparently he catches them all the time. What's interesting about my catch is that it was caught in Levy county, not Lee-well north of the traditional snook line. It's not the first or last time I've done that either. I wouldn't call it a sure thing, but there are enough snook in places and at certain times that you can target them. Other than that, I will say no more. We can morph this into a snook appreciation thread now. Here's my dad in 1980 or so in Panama (country, not city so no heart attacks, FWC)


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I think this is the 2nd largest one I've caught, but probably the most memorable and fun. Caught it using a 3000 series reel with 20 pound fluorocarbon leader. She ate a Catch 2000 off the beaches in the Cape Sable area. Had to be really careful fighting that one!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> That was caught off Levy county. Other than that, I will say no more!


I think I found your spot using the picture and google maps...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Drifter said:


> I think I found your spot using the picture and google maps...


If you can find it after how I cropped that pic, you've earned it! But I'm not who you have to worry about. My wife will be out there throwing sinkers at you!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Snook are up our way. They were catching the heck out of them at Suwannee this past December. I bet they're way up the Big Bend by now.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Don't think these are the actual "Fat Snook" as being discussed. 

But we did call them Fat SOB Snook


----------

